# Man pushed mother with her 8 year old child on railroad



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2019)

_*Stunned after death of a boy*_

*An eight-year-old boy died on Monday at the Frankfurt train station. 
He and his mother had been pushed onto the tracks by what appeared to be a complete stranger. 
The woman could save herself, for the child any help came too late. 
The question of why remains.

Apprehension, shock and grief spread on Monday, eyewitnesses at Frankfurt's main station collapsed in tears. One morning, a man had pushed a woman and her eight-year-old son onto the trackbed. The 40-year-old mother had saved herself on a footpath between two tracks. The eight-year-old was captured and killed by an incoming ICE.

A suspect was arrested, the 40-year-old man is said to come from Eritrea. According to dpa information, he lives in Switzerland. So far, he has not yet commented on the attack. As a spokeswoman for the prosecutor said, he will be presented on Tuesday to the magistrate. The police are investigating a homicidal crime and are evaluating video recordings. She called witnesses to come forward.

The suspect is said to have tried with another person to push them on the tracks. He fled first, but was followed by passers-by and later arrested by the police outside the station. The alleged perpetrator and his victims did not know each other according to the investigation. The boy's mother was taken to a hospital and given emergency medical care. Deutsche Bahn announced that it would be releasing a psychological support helicopter for witnesses to the incident. Frankfurt Central Station is one of the largest train stations in Germany and is visited by almost 500,000 people every day.
*
https://orf.at/stories/3131939/
(german)

*Similar case just a week ago

The case is reminiscent of an attack that took place in Voerde in the state of North Rhine-Westphalia just over a week ago: There, a man had pushed a woman at a train station in front of a regional train and thus killed. The 28-year-old suspect - a Serb born in Germany - is in custody on suspicion of murder.

As in the case of Frankfurt, the alleged perpetrator and the victim did not know each other according to the investigators. According to a blood test, the 28-year-old has evidence of cocaine use. It had been detected in him degradation products of cocaine in the blood. "But that does not mean that he was actually under cocaine influence," said the Duisburg prosecutor on Monday.*


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 29, 2019)

This man deserves a fate far worse than death. Of course he must die also, whether by the state (does Germany have the death penalty?) or by prison vigilantes. Doesn't matter to me how he goes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> This man deserves a fate far worse than death. Of course he must die also, whether by the state (does Germany have the death penalty?) or by prison vigilantes. Doesn't matter to me how he goes.



No death penalty here,we better not to start an discussion about this.


Spoiler: ...............



(but I am on your "side" in this case...)


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> No death penalty here,we better not to start an discussion about this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...............
> ...


no need id kill him myself


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> No death penalty here,we *better not to start an discussion about this*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...............
> ...




Because?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Because?


as usual "getting out of control"


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Because?


Because it's barbaric, and a VERY childish suggestion of which those who aren't very smart tend to suggest. Those who suggest it or see it as 'ok' are very emotionally and morally immature, and have  some growing up to do. Let him rot in jail and sit with what he's done, as oppsed to giving him the easy way out. No human has the right to discern whether another lives or dies. Nobody deserves such power. And if someone 'oks' putting this man to death, theyre just as bad, killing someone. Nobody should have that say.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 30, 2019)

That guy deserves to die horrifically. Say, being mauled alive by a tiger.
That doesn't mean it's right to kill him though. But if it was an accident...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 30, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Because it's barbaric, and a VERY childish suggestion of which those who aren't very smart tend to suggest. Those who suggest it or see it as 'ok' are very emotionally and morally immature, and have  some growing up to do. Let him rot in jail and sit with what he's done, as oppsed to giving him the easy way out. No human has the right to discern whether another lives or dies. Nobody deserves such power. And if someone 'oks' putting this man to death, theyre just as bad, killing someone. Nobody should have that say.


Nope, in this case it's perfectly ok. Wait until it's one of your family. Have some empathy. And if I had my way it wouldn't be the "easy way out."


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 30, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Nope, in this case it's perfectly ok. Wait until it's one of your family. Have some empathy. And if I had my way it wouldn't be the "easy way out."


Your post goes to show that youre very emotionally and morally immature. Youre wrong. Its like a child trying to say that throwing tantrums at a public park is alright simply because they cant have their ice cream. Youve got some growing up to do.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 30, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Because it's barbaric, and a VERY childish suggestion of which those who aren't very smart tend to suggest. Those who suggest it or see it as 'ok' are very emotionally and morally immature, and have  some growing up to do. Let him rot in jail and sit with what he's done, as oppsed to giving him the easy way out. No human has the right to discern whether another lives or dies. Nobody deserves such power. And if someone 'oks' putting this man to death, theyre just as bad, killing someone. Nobody should have that say.




I thought @alexander1970 meant we'd better not start a discussion about the murder incident itself. (Not about the death penalty.) I could be wrong though.


----------



## Carnelian (Jul 30, 2019)

He should be tortured to death for killing an innocent kid.


----------



## Viri (Jul 30, 2019)

I mean, I wouldn't shed a tear if someone pushed his ass in front of a train too. 

Poor kid, hope the mother is okay.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 30, 2019)

This person should be removed from society, I don't think any reform would be possible.
It doesn't matter if you prefer a remote prison island or a guillotine, I'm not up for that discussion.
But this person should be isolated from society.

PS: and quite probably this person has to be mentally ill to behave like this, still needs to be removed from society.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> I mean, I wouldn't shed a tear if someone pushed his ass in front of a train too.
> 
> Poor kid, hope the mother is okay.


No more pushing into trains. That includes suicide by train.
Of course people think about the kid that died.
But think of passengers and bystanders, and specially the ICE train driver,  that would have years to come full of nightmares, traumas and depression.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 30, 2019)

Viri said:


> I mean, I wouldn't shed a tear if someone pushed his ass in front of a train too.
> 
> Poor kid, hope the mother is okay.




As someone who lost his youngest child at 23 months old, I can assure you - she's not okay. She never will be.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> As someone who lost his youngest child at 23 months old, I can assure you - she's not okay. She never will be.


The moment of you see your child dying in front of you and you can DO absolute NOTHING ......
No one really wants to imagine such a scenario ......


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 30, 2019)

I feel like train pushing incedents happen quite a bit here. There were somewhat more regular reports when I was younger.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2019)

*Security debate after the death of Jacks

After the fatal attack on the Frankfurt main station, the search of the investigators continues after the motive of the suspect. The 40-year-old, who is said to have killed an eight-year-old boy in front of an entering ICE on Monday, has not yet commented on the action. In Germany, the case triggered a broad debate on security in the country.

The German Interior Minister Horst Seehofer (CSU) wants to "in the face of several serious acts in recent times" on Tuesday in Berlin to consult with the chiefs of security agencies. At the meeting, in addition to the attack in Frankfurt to attacks and threats against representatives of the Left Party go to bomb threats against mosques and the racially motivated attack on an Eritrean in Hesse Wächtersbach, reported the news agency dpa.

The 40-year-old is said to have pushed the mother of the killed boy on the track bed and have tried it with another person. The mother had saved herself on a footpath between two tracks. She was taken to hospital with injuries. The third person was able to get to safety without falling on the tracks.

Alleged perpetrator triple father

The suspect, who was arrested after a short escape by passers-by and arrested by the police, is from Eritrea, according to the German Ministry of the Interior. He is married, even father of three children and live since 2006 in Switzerland, said a spokeswoman for the prosecutor on Tuesday in Frankfurt am Main. There was no evidence that the 40-year-old had consumed alcohol or drugs before the act.

Seehofer pointed out on Monday that "in parts of the public" already an assessment of the act will be made. "This is serious, but only possible if the background is cleared up," said the minister.

Police union warns of imitators

The Deputy Federal Chairman of the Union of Police (GdP), Jörg Radek, warned in the meantime before imitators. From major cities such as Berlin, cases of "S and U Bahn Schubsern" have been known for some time. "The police tries to prepare themselves better after each case. However, in actions that are deliberate, it reaches its limits, "Radek told the RND.
*
https://orf.at/stories/3131996/
(german)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2019)

Is this particularly notable news? There are arseholes everywhere.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 30, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Your post goes to show that youre very emotionally and morally immature. Youre wrong. Its like a child trying to say that throwing tantrums at a public park is alright simply because they cant have their ice cream. Youve got some growing up to do.


Someone disagreeing with your subjective arbitrary morality doesn't make them immature or less intelligent. That assertion is just incorrect.

What would you do to him instead? Keep him in a cozy European prison with all the comforts of home? Wow! That'll show him! Better keep him out of general population to protect him from vigilantes then. It's like telling a kid to go sit in their bedroom and think about what they did, and they start reading a book or playing with toys. It doesn't work.

Maybe he'll plead insanity and get sent to a psych ward and be fed euphoric drugs for the rest of his life. That's a good punishment and deterrent for violent crime. 

He will most likely receive the equivalent of manslaughter and not get a life sentence anyway, and will be free to destroy more families in 15-20 years. Yeah, that's really helping society.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2019)

Deleted, it's not worth the headache to me to argue about my half serious half meme answer.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 30, 2019)

LonelyPhantom said:


> Don't you know that in the current year It's considered racist to hold members of any Religious & Ethnic Minority groups within Modern Western Nations as remotely accountable?


Not true. Please plug your propaganda/narrative in a more suitable place like the EoF or the politics section.
Have some respect and do not derail this thread with a propagandist ulterior motive.



			
				Potentially LonelyPhantom said:
			
		

> But this is the politics section


Touché.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Lucifer666 said:


> no need id kill him myself



Then you are worse than he is. You will be called murderer too.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 30, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Then you are worse than he is. You will be called murderer too.


That evil entity forfeit his humanity the moment he murdered an innocent child. You can't murder animals, although it is still often wrong to kill them, but in this case it would only benefit society.


----------



## Drak0rex (Jul 30, 2019)

Was the train ok? :o


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 30, 2019)

Drak0rex said:


> Was the train ok? :o


If you put one scratch on an ICE with something smaller than a Hummer you are probably superhuman.
That said, train drivers involved in train accidents and suicide by train usually end up suffering PTSD.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> If you put one scratch on an ICE with something smaller than a Hummer you are probably superhuman.
> That said, train drivers involved in train accidents and suicide by train usually end up suffering PTSD.



That is the next "point".

Who asks about the the Train driver ? His mental and psyhic state after that horrible accident...
He "killed" a child.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> That evil entity forfeit his humanity the moment he murdered an innocent child. You can't murder animals, although it is still often wrong to kill them, but in this case it would only benefit society.



I understand.. I don't like it either and it made me angry, of course but it doesn't mean it is okay for you or anybody included me to kill the murderer because we would be worse than he/she is and a murderer as well. That's what I mean. Let the law take care of them and nothing we can do about it. Everyday everyone died of murdering. This world is gone berserk as well as in the past. Nothing is changed it.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 30, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I understand.. I don't like it either and it made me angry, of course but it doesn't mean it is okay for you or anybody included me to kill the murderer because we would be worse than he/she is and a murderer as well. That's what I mean. Let the law take care of them and nothing we can do about it. Everyday everyone died of murdering. This world is gone berserk as well as in the past. Nothing is changed it.



except there's a difference between killing someone for being murderous evil scum + an affront to society, and attempting to murder + successfully murdering an 8 year-old for nothing more than a whim. one would not be "just as bad" or "worse" for enacting a form of justice and future prevention i.e. protection

I understand where you're coming from completely but there's literally no reason to be defensive of someone like that. Unless you think it's possible for someone like that to grow and become better. Regardless, there are things that I'd categorise beyond the boundary of "unforgivable", this being a prime example. You're not just "going through a rough patch" when you're deliberately off killing a random mother and her child, christ

realistically speaking (and not an attempt at humour like my earlier post) I couldn't actually kill anybody because I'm not like that, but I would be completely understanding of someone who would go and kill this guy


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Lucifer666 said:


> except there's a difference between killing someone for being murderous evil scum + an affront to society, and attempting to murder + successfully murdering an 8 year-old for nothing more than a whim. one would not be "just as bad" or "worse" for enacting a form of justice and future prevention i.e. protection
> 
> I understand where you're coming from completely but there's literally no reason to be defensive of someone like that. Unless you think it's possible for someone like that to grow and become better. Regardless, there are things that I'd categorise beyond the boundary of "unforgivable", this being a prime example. You're not just "going through a rough patch" when you're deliberately off killing a random mother and her child, christ
> 
> realistically speaking (and not an attempt at humour like my earlier post) I couldn't actually kill anybody because I'm not like that, but I would be completely understanding of someone who would go and kill this guy



Yeah.. I understand what you mean but nothing to do with where I came from. If someone killed my family, my children, or whatever. I am not like that and wish to kill that person. No, I would be completely understanding of someone who hate this guy and wants to kill him. That's powerful but someone wanting to kill him is absolutely wrong no matter what. None. Someone still has no right. This guy should face the punishment he deserve and let Law take care of him. That's true that Law can be unjust and unfair at all and it is called lawless. That's about it. We are all human being. Nobody's perfect. We have the power to change things. That's our responsible to fight for the justice against the law to change, period.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 1, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Because it's barbaric, and a VERY childish suggestion of which those who aren't very smart tend to suggest. Those who suggest it or see it as 'ok' are very emotionally and morally immature, and have  some growing up to do. Let him rot in jail and sit with what he's done, as oppsed to giving him the easy way out. No human has the right to discern whether another lives or dies. Nobody deserves such power. And if someone 'oks' putting this man to death, theyre just as bad, killing someone. Nobody should have that say.


You know humans aren't that special, right? I would say your view on right and wrong are immature. You hold human life to such a high degree that you would protect a danger to human life, if that danger also happens to be human.

No one has the right to decide who lives or dies? This guy decided. By suggesting that he should be protected from execution and continue being fed and sheltered in the prison system is holding his life at a higher value than his victims.

You also assume that all people have a sense of conscience, that he would have to "sit with what he's done". Some people dont care. Typically the type of people that throw children in front of trains.

This power to 'choose who lives or dies' shouldnt be reserved only for the evil in this world. It should be used to eradicate the evil as well. If you honestly believe that this guy deserves to live more than the child he killed, then you have some growing up to do.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 1, 2019)

Is suspect an afrikan refugee? You should know that the far-right-wing Party of Intern Minister of Italy Matteo Salvini is fighiting all landings of Afrikan refugees in any Italian territory, but u all still have to deal with remain ones.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 1, 2019)

I'd be devastated if that were my child...

It also casts a bad light on refugees, as if we didn't have enough of that already.
I'm tired of all the pointless hate and violence in the world...

Will people ever get their act together and get along with eachother?
I doubt it.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Aug 1, 2019)

WeedZ said:


> You know humans aren't that special, right? I would say your view on right and wrong are immature. You hold human life to such a high degree that you would protect a danger to human life, if that danger also happens to be human.
> 
> No one has the right to decide who lives or dies? This guy decided. By suggesting that he should be protected from execution and continue being fed and sheltered in the prison system is holding his life at a higher value than his victims.
> 
> ...


You're emotionally immature. Try again.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 2, 2019)

leon315 said:


> Is suspect an afrikan refugee?




Careful ... you'll rustle up the wokesters.






Josshy0125 said:


> You're emotionally immature. Try again.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Careful ... you'll rustle up the wokesters.


?? can YOU EXPLAIN it?


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 2, 2019)

leon315 said:


> ?? can YOU EXPLAIN it?




That would be Pandora's Box, so I'll pass.


----------

